# these go to eleven...



## Quickdraw (Oct 11, 2007)

“if we need that extra push over the cliff… these go to eleven.” – Nigel from Spinal Tap

I generally take no sides in the Campaganolo vs. Shimano debate. However, Campagnolo’s recent introduction of 11-speed reminded me of a great scene from the movie “This is Spinal Tap” from 1984. I thought of posting this in the Campagnolo forum, but one can never predict the reaction. I will let the clip speak for itself… Enjoy! 

YouTube - Spinal Tap 11 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akaD9v460yI


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm a Campagnolo guy, and think it's hilarious! Great movie!


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

classic


----------



## newspeed00 (Feb 3, 2007)

lol... that was hysterical!


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

funny vid , I just got a R-58 Les Paul ,gotta post that at the lespaul forums,seems like everything has to be tweeked


----------

